

Escaping Callback Hell with ClojureScript macros - pufuwozu
http://brianmckenna.org/blog/cps_transform_js

======
chime
How does exception/error handling work if you code like this? I'd love to be
able to do the same in CoffeeScript.

~~~
falava
Look at <http://tamejs.org> library and this threads for CoffeScript
implementation: <http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2776938>
<https://github.com/jashkenas/coffee-script/issues/350>

~~~
ivanzhao
Can't wait till this async issue get solved in CoffeeScript. To me it's
currently the biggest weakness in the JS family, especially given how much we
all rely on the event-based style of programming in this language.

